# Mejoras para Fuente de 24v/20a y 30A de pico.



## Frank1977 (Nov 26, 2010)

Buenas.

Tengo la fuente de alimentacion del esquema.

Hace mucho tiempo que no la usaba entonces estoy poniendole algunos componentes de proteccion como son 2 diodos y le puse otra resistencia de 0.1ohm para subirle el disparo del tiristor y 2 condesadores en la salida para posibles ruidos de rf por el alto amperaje que pasa.

La fuente se calculo en un principio para un amperaje mas corto o sea que los valores de las resistencias en el esquema son orientativos.

Anteriormente solo tenia 1 puente de 25A ya que no se pasaba de 15A.

Estoy abierto a mejorarla, tambien me he planteado gobernar la Ib del darlington con un operacional pero nose en que mejora y empeora el circuito.

Son 2 puentes de diodos de 25A fb2501 fagor en paralelo para no comprar uno de 50A. que cuando eso salian caros y los tenia tirados en el cajon..

No se si estan bien los diodos 1n4007 o ponerles unos de mas amperaje por si hay corriente inversa mayor que 1A.

El tema del Rele para protegerla lo tengo descartado por ahora ya que con 30A es brutal la chispa que hace y no duran mucho a largo tiempo (a menos que busque uno con patas multiples de 20 a 25A y suelde todas para repartir la intensidad por ellas).

Tambien tengo un icl7107 que lo pondre para el voltimetro, pero el tema del amperimetro complicado a fondo de escala 30A no he visto ningun esquema.

Datos de voltaje:

21.2v ac (salida transformador)
25.1v Dc pulsatoria despues de los puentes de diodos
28.45V Dc condensador de 68.000uF (este es de solo 30V pero creo que soporta hasta 35v).
Nunca va superar este voltaje ya que es sin carga y sin haber conectado el pcb.


----------



## Frank1977 (Nov 28, 2010)

Que diferencia produciria el poner ese condensador de 470uF en mi fuente???

http://www.electronica2000.com/fuentes/fuenteregulada.htm

en esta otra fuente tambien lo usan :

http://www.electronica2000.com/fuentes/fuente10a.htm

Y en mi circuito tambien hay una resistencia por la cual es la que resta el voltaje para el zener y la que supongo que suministra su intensidad.

Tambien cambiar las resistencias de 0.5 a 0.22 para que haga menos caida en cada transistor. 

Bueno ya me comentaran.

Un saludo.


----------



## rodri_go100 (Nov 29, 2010)

Se supone que "teoricamente" no se deben conectar diodos en paralelo para hacer circular la mitad de corriente por cada diodo, ya que, si uno conduce baja la tensión a Vdiodo y entonces el otro entra en corte, de esta forma toda la corriente circularia por uno de los diodos y este se romperia, y empezaria a circular la corriente por el otro diodo, y se romperia tambien.

Esto me lo explicaron en Electrónica Analogica en la carrera.

Para ponerlos en serie, hay que poner una pequeña R en serie con el diodo, igual que en el colector de los transistores.

Un saludo.

Pdt: El condensador ese de 470uF es para quitar el rizado en la base del transistor de potencia, y así tener menos rizado en la salida.


----------



## Frank1977 (Nov 29, 2010)

Buenas rodri_go100 a mi no se me han roto hasta ahora, pero tampoco la usaba mucho  y por eso estoy "actualizandola" . Dejare entonces 1 solo puente de 25A. El otro lo desconectare o lo usare para otro aparato, hasta que mas adelante le compre uno de 50A para que no se caliente casi nada y soporte bien esos 30A teóricos que intentare llegar  si el transformador llega que tampoco se de que potencia es exactamente, pero el secundario sale con cables de 2.5mm y pesa mas de 10k.Buscare a ver si lo tengo apuntado por algun lado.

Lo del condensador suena bien, ya que supongo que asi amplificara menos el rizado. Lo que no se es de donde sacaron el calculo para el condesador de 470uF, o porque a prueba y error es el que mejor fue...

Ya he sacado unas fotos de calidad media, desde que encuentre  el cable del movil las paso.

Me apunto esa mejora. Gracias.


----------



## rodri_go100 (Nov 29, 2010)

No te decia que se fuera a romper, si no, que no sirve de nada poner diodos en paralelo.
Lo del condensador creo que es más a prueba error o "mas vale que sobre que no que falte" 

Saludos


----------



## Frank1977 (Nov 29, 2010)

ya tengo puesto uno de 69000uF despues del puente de diodos, pero supongo que si lo ponen es por algo...

Tambien en muchas fuentes he visto un filtro Rc en la salida para la alta frecuencia, inventare algo de eso para que no se acople fm y armonicos ....


----------



## Frank1977 (Nov 30, 2010)

En esta paginta tambien he visto el circuito preregulador lo hacen con un transistor 2 resistencias y un zener. A ver si entiendo como se calcula esas 2 R y ver las posibles diferencias a una sola resistencia que lo tengo yo en la mia.

El tema del Condensador C1 que sale en esa pagina no se que valor tiene que tener ,ya que no lo explican.

http://www.profesormolina.com.ar/tutoriales/tutor2_fuentes.htm


----------



## fernandob (Nov 30, 2010)

Frank1977 dijo:


> Buenas rodri_go100 a mi no se me han roto hasta ahora, pero tampoco la usaba mucho y por eso estoy "actualizandola" . Dejare entonces 1 solo puente de 25A. El otro lo desconectare o lo usare para otro aparato, hasta que mas adelante le compre uno de 50A para que no se caliente casi nada y soporte bien esos 30A teóricos que intentare llegar si el transformador llega que tampoco se de que potencia es exactamente, pero el secundario sale con cables de 2.5mm y pesa mas de 10k.Buscare a ver si lo tengo apuntado por algun lado.
> 
> Lo del condensador suena bien, ya que supongo que asi amplificara menos el rizado. Lo que no se es de donde sacaron el calculo para el condesador de 470uF, o porque a prueba y error es el que mejor fue...
> 
> ...


 
me parece que lo marcado es un error, solo lo digo como duda teorica. calentar se calienta igual , ya que la potencia es la misma , solo que uno esta preparado para una corriente (cosa de el silicio, junturas, y cantidad de material y falopa con que se hizo) y el otro para otra corriente."calentara menos" si usas un puente con diodos que les caiga menso tension , los comunes son de 0,7 v , no se si hhabra schotklis rectificadores.
asi si , supongo que calientan menos .



m


----------



## Frank1977 (Dic 1, 2010)

Bueno como no entiendo muy bien la forma de subir ficheros en el foro y no veo que pueda modificar el post inicial lo subo a megaupload:



Componentes añadidos del esquema actual montado: 

c2 y c3:Evitan Ruidos
c4 :evita cambios bruscos en la base del darlington
c5: confiere estabilidad a la tension y amortigua la posible oscilacion del pot.
c6: evita oscilaciones

D6 y d5 : para evitar posibles corrientes y voltajes inversos a la fuente (estoy estudiando que valor ponerles ya que no se cual protege mas si uno de 10A o uno de 1A).

La fuente ya tiene un circuito antiparasito a la entrada del transformador (lado izquierdo), ya que cuando estas con etapas de potencia de coches y cosas asi como se te ocurra poner una caladora o un laladro metia ruido.
El circuito pre-regulador estoy estudiando que poner, ya que me convence mas ponerlo como viene en esta pagina :

http://www.profesormolina.com.ar/tutoriales/tutor2_fuentes.htm

ya que es un transistor es el que gobierna (con 2 resistencias y un zener para crear una alimentacion constante a la base del Transistor.

Supongo que sera mejor que una sola resistencia y mas preciso al poder majerar el la Intensidad que se necesita. (Si alguien opina sobre posibles mejoras que hable ahora antes de hacer el nuevo pcb...jejeje)

Supongo que no habra ningun riesgo al ponerle el condensador el una pata del tiristor, sobre todo cuando dispare por la intensidad de corte establecida por las 3r de 0.1ohm.

El tema del puente de diodos sinceramente no me preocupa con que aguante 25A continuos y 30A (posibles de pico me vale) osea el de 50A que pensaba poner.

La maxima potencia se va a sacar a 12v de la fuente pero como el transformador llega a mas voltaje se aprovecha por si algun motor o algo que consumiera bastante fuera necesario, pero no se ha pensado en ningun caso sacar 24v y 25A solamente que pudiera llegar a 6-10A a ese voltaje y toda la potencia admisible a 12V. Como a 25A la fuente tiene una caida de tension posiblemente considerable el transformador si fuera necesario duplica esa tension.

El cableado hay que cambiarlo ya que no se penso sacar tanta potencia en el montaje inicial. 

Como el diseño de la caja se pusieron 4 transistores a cada lado divididos en parejas el cableado minimo se pondra a 4mm (10A mas de lo necesario que serian 15A) cada 4 transistores y cada pareja se unira a 2.5mm a la regleta y cada transistor 1.5mm)

Los cables de salida se cambiaran por unos de 6mm de seccion y tambien los de los puentes de diodos y del condensador de 68.000uf.

Las pistas actuales tienen 2cm de grosor por el + y - y se va a diseñar una nueva placa para repartir mejor los componentes y posiblemente se haga de 2.5cm + y -, en el centro el consumo de los componentes no sera superior a 0.5A se pondran de varios mm. El pcb nuevo sera de 12cmx9cm y se pondria en el lado derecho de la caja.

adjunto varias fotos :

El circuito de aire esta diseñado con el siguiente recorrido entra el aire por la parte trasera de la caja y rodea el transformador y pasa por todas las aletas de los disipadores y saliendo por la tapa que tiene un ranurado en la parte superior y mas adelantada al frontal de la caja. El ventilador tiene mas de 100cfm y posiblemente 40db (se puede estudiar cambiar por uno mas actual con menos ruido) pero este tiene una potencia brutal...jejeje.

Esta fotos son de las primeras que hice, osea que puede que tenga alguna ligera modificacion:

http://www.gigasize.com/get.php?d=modqx75j16b
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php?d=w50slv8syvc
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php?d=66dj9vd593b


----------



## Frank1977 (Dic 3, 2010)

Bueno despues de leer varios articulos de fuentes, le cambiare la resistencia que hace de circuito pre-regulador por uno con una fuente de corriente constante y asi tener menos rizado a la salida:

http://s2.subirimagenes.com/otros/previo/thump_5597788preregulador.jpg

Posible esquema final ya de la fuente con todas las mejoras puestas por mi:





Yo creo que asi ya tiene ser un cambio muy grande.

No tengo osciloscopio, pero a ver si me hago el invento de lo de la tarjeta de sonido que tengo por aqui alguna ISA, le quito los condensadores para que no modifique la señal de entrada y le hago el limitador y divisor.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 3, 2010)

Si querés mejorarla un poco más, y con poco gasto, mirá esta disposición de regulador: http://www.electrowork.com.ar/ElectroTiger/EcoFuente.htm
En lugar de R10, sería mejor tal como lo hiciste con una fuente de corriente constante. No digo que cambies todo si no solo el comparador de tensión (Q1 y Q2) ya que así, la corriente sobre el zener no varía (y si en lugar de R3 ponés otro regulador de corriente, mejor aún). Todas las referencias de componentes está referida a la fuente del enlace, no a la tuya.


----------



## Frank1977 (Dic 3, 2010)

Buenas black tiger.

No pillo mucho lo de la mejora de Q1,r4,r6 y Q2, lo de R10 si lo pille... es que parece que esta al reves el comparador de V. jejeje.

¿Alguna pagina donde haya una explicacion?

Otra cuestion, ¿¿con un darlington a la salida el vout cae 2x0.7 y con ese "triple darlington" 2.1v???

Un saludo.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 3, 2010)

No creo que haya una página de explicación 
Pero el tema es así: R6 solo está puesta para que la tensión se pueda regular a una tensión menor, pero no interviene en el proceso de la regulación.
En tu fuente, Q10 empieza a conducir cuando la tensión de la base del mismo es mayor a la tensión de D1+la tensión de el diodo base emisor de Q10.
Eso hace que en función del consumo, varíe la corriente de D1.
Y eso hace que aún cuando sea un zener, varíe su punto de trabajo y por ende su tensión.
En el circuito del link, Q1 está configurado como seguidor y eso hace que la tensión que "vé" el emisor de Q2 no se vea tan afectada por diversas causas de consumo (en tu circuito Q10).
O sea, en tu circuito, la regulación se hace a través de la conducción de Q10  y D1, por lo qué cuando el consumo decreces, la corriente en D1 aumenta. En la configuración del link, es en realidad R1 la que se encarga de regular la tensión, lo que hace que la tensión del zener sea más estable.
No sé si se entendió algo de lo que dije, ya que me perdí! 
Pero puedo intentar explicarlo mejor.


----------



## Frank1977 (Dic 3, 2010)

mas o menos te pille... jejeje ahora es como saco el calculo para r2,r6,r4 y r5 Porque esa fuente esta calculada por lo menos con una beta 7000 (Q6 x Q5 x Q4) y la intensidad de base en q6 es muy baja y la mia ya ronda los 20mA antes del darlington, o sea que nose parecera ni de lejos...

Tendre que sacar el calulo de ese circuito... supongo que ICQ2 = iEQ1=iEQ2 = IbQ6 . 

Bueno a ver si busco mas acerca del tema.

lo del darlington con 2 transistores a hacerlo con 3 la direcencia de caida de tension es 0.7 x 2 a 0.7x3???


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 3, 2010)

Si, es tal cual, con 3 es 0.7 * 3, pero tengo otro diseño mejor ya que ese era un buen problema.
Eso lo hice para que fuera necesaria una R10 de bajo valor, pero como bien vos lo resolviste, se hace con una fuente de corriente constante.

Perdón, quise decir de alto valor. (los años no vienen solos).


----------



## Frank1977 (Dic 3, 2010)

Si tienes mejores pues ya sabes....jejeje

Aunque ya estoy mas o menos satisfecho con el resultado que estoy obteniendo... y todas las mejoras que le he puesto ya que antes no tenia casi nada...


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 4, 2010)

Esta fuente la diseñe para mí. Aún no la armé porque con la que tengo me sobra, sin embargo espero pronto poder hacerla.
El esquema es muy simple, y en las simulaciones la regulación muy muy buena. Además es de muy baja caída ya que con solo 0.6 volts de diferencia entre la tensión de entrada y la de salida alcanza a regular. El límite en la regulación hacia abajo está en 2.5 volts, pero si deseas que llegue a 0 solo hay que poner una pequeña fuente auxiliar que haga que el ánodo de U1 esté en -2.5 volts.


----------



## Frank1977 (Dic 4, 2010)

Es una fuente de potencia, con que baje algo mas de 5v me vale o sea que esos 2.5v estan mas que bien, para todos los dias tengo otra con un reguladorcito de 5A que esa si baja a 1.2v

En los darlington usas PNP y en el final NPN , con alguna finalidad??? las resistencias supongo que lo haces para limitaciones de corriente entre ellos.

Otra cosa, ¿Que mejoras ganando la union entre la salida del pot. y la resistencia que tienes debajo? ¿No deberia ser como un simple divisor de tension??? (R5 y R8) 

C2 y C3 los uso de valores un poco mas grande porque segun he leido dan mejores resultados con mas de 10A.

R2 es el circuito preregulador que yo en la mia lo pienso cambiar.

Que diodo zener estas usando abajo???

Muchas gracias por tus aportaciones, me gustan bastante y son muy logicas.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 4, 2010)

> En los darlington usas PNP y en el final NPN , con alguna finalidad??? las resistencias supongo que lo haces para limitaciones de corriente entre ellos.


La finalidad es que Q1 está funcionando como amplificador, no como seguidor, con eso conseguís menor caída de tensión en el regulador. Es justamente para evitar los 0.7 en cascada de la configuración darlington por cada transistor. R11 es la resistencia para igualar los 2N3055 que hayan en paralelo. 
R3 es la que determina la máxima corriente que va a pasar por Q1.


> Otra cosa, ¿Que mejoras ganando la union entre la salida del pot. y la resistencia que tienes debajo? ¿No deberia ser como un simple divisor de tension??? (R5 y R8)


El pote es para regular la tensión de salida.


> C2 y C3 los uso de valores un poco mas grande porque segun he leido dan mejores resultados con mas de 10A.


 Eso es cierto 


> R2 es el circuito preregulador que yo en la mia lo pienso cambiar.
> Que diodo zener estas usando abajo???


Esto merece una explicación más detallada. A ver si puedo hacerla 
Imaginá que Q3 no estuviera. Q1 queda polarizado a través de R7 con lo cual la tensión en el colector del mismo va a ser casi la de la alimentación, lo que a su vez, hace que Q2 conduzca. Hasta ahora funcionaría casi como una llave. Ahora bien, U1 es un zener programable (te recomiendo descargarte la hoja de datos) con una tensión interna de referencia de 2.5 volts (de ahí la limitante con respecto a la tensión más baja). Cuando la tensión de la referencia (que es la patita que sale de costado) es superior a 2.5 volts, comienza a conducir entre el cátodo y el ánodo. Ahora es cuando interviene Q3. Q3 está polarizado de tal forma que normalmente no conduzca a través de R2, pero cuando comienza a conducir U1, a través de R1 hace que Q3 comience a conducir. Esto hace que Q1 conduzca menos. Más o menos ese es todo el proceso de la regulación.
Espero que se haya entendido, si no intento explicarlo de otra forma.


----------



## Frank1977 (Dic 4, 2010)

Me explique mal con lo del potenciometro, me referia al puente que esta entre la resistencia y la salida del potenciometro, no lo veo muy claro en casi todas las fuentes lo que haces es poner 2 resistencias una por encima del pot y otra por debajo para fijar unos valores por si se quema el pot y fijar un rango de regulacion max y min pero con esa config nose que muy bien para que esta asi...

Lo del zener programable la verdad que nunca he trabajado con el ... es muy parecido a un tiristor segun comentas pero con otro voltaje minimo claro...

es facil de conseguir???

R2 es la que para mejorar esa parte se podra sustituir por el zener con el transistor y demas  supongo..


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 4, 2010)

> Me explique mal con lo del potenciometro, me referia al puente que esta entre la resistencia y la salida del potenciometro, no lo veo muy claro en casi todas las fuentes lo que haces es poner 2 resistencias una por encima del pot y otra por debajo para fijar unos valores por si se quema el pot y fijar un rango de regulacion max y min pero con esa config nose que muy bien para que esta asi...


Está así para que sea lineal el control ya que el TL431 se maneja mejor por corriente, si no, en un pequeño tramo del recorrido del pote esta toda la regulación (tal como se hace con el LM317 y otros).



> Lo del zener programable la verdad que nunca he trabajado con el ... es muy parecido a un tiristor segun comentas pero con otro voltaje minimo claro...


No mucho, ya que un tiristor, se queda conduciendo hasta que no cese la corriente entre los 2 terminales principales, en el caso del TL431, es lineal.



> es facil de conseguir???


Absolutamente, es un componente totalmente común.



> R2 es la que para mejorar esa parte se podra sustituir por el zener con el transistor y demas supongo..


 no, no es para mejorar, es que su función es hacer que Q2 no coduzca hasta que se llegue al punto de la regulación. En caso contrario, si no existiese, la base de Q3 estaría a la "deriva".
Para mejorarlo, habría que fundamentalmente, reemplazar R3 por una fuente de corriente constante.


----------

